# Subclass 820 visa processing time



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello all,
I will be submitting an application for a subclass 820 spouse visa and I am curious about the processing time. I was told that a new file will be opened even though I entered the country on a subclass 300 prospective marriage visa. I was also told that I couldn't speak with an agent at the DIAC office here and I could only hand my application over the counter for submission to the processing queue.

What have your experiences been? I thought I read where some people received their spouse visa the same day. Just curious...

Thanks in advance, MAS1


----------

